
PayPal My Cash cards store PINs in plain text issuer database, fraud ensues - robk
http://www.igobyplane.com/2016/05/16/billion-dollar-paypal-my-cash-scam-partner-incomm-scam-got-busy-victim-blaming-me-while-i-got-busy-finding-their-fatal-security-flaw-and-embezzlers/
======
igobyplane
when will these companies learn

